# طبيعة الثالوث



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام رب المجد يسوع معكم

دائما ما ارى في الانجيل ان يسوع (الابن)يكلم الله(الاب)

هل هذا يعني ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم اشخاص لكل منهم كيانه الخاص؟

ام انهم الثلاثة يكونون الله؟

سلام ونعمة


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاقنوم كائن حقيقى له ارادة وله شخصية خاصة بيه وليه تعامل مع الاقنومين الاخرين فى اتحاد جوهرى ازلى سرمدى **وكل منهم يمثل الجوهر الالهى *
*الاب هو الله *
*والابن هو الله*
*والروح القدس هو الله*
* وكل أقنوم له شخصية خاصة به فى اتحاد فى الجوهر الالهى أزلياً*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*دا بالسريانية ولو رجعت لكلمة هيبوستاسيس باليونانى
**ύπόστασiς*
*ولو رجعت مثلا لسفر العبرانين* 
* الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،*
*ὃς ὢν ἀπαύγασμα τῆς δόξης καὶ χαρακτὴρ τῆς ὑποστάσεως αὐτοῦ, φέρων τε τὰ πάντα τῷ ῥήματι τῆς δυνάμεως αὐτοῦ, καθαρισμὸν τῶν ἁμαρτιῶν ποιησάμενος ἐκάθισεν ἐν δεξιᾷ τῆς μεγαλωσύνης ἐν ὑψηλοῖς,*

*1) a setting or placing under*
*a) thing put under, substructure, foundation*
*2) that which has foundation, is firm*
*a) that which has actual existence*
*1) a substance, real being*
*b) the substantial quality, nature, of a person or thing*
*c) the steadfastness of mind, firmness, courage, resolution*
*1) confidence, firm trust, assurance*

*ومن قاموس ثاير*




​


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مادام لكل شخص شخصية خاصية ومنفصلة

كيف يمكن ان يكونوا واحدا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*كل اقنوم وله شخصية 
ولكن فى وحدة 
الوحدانية للجوهر الالهى والكيان الالهى
والثالوث للاقانيم القائم عليها الجوهر الالهى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> ومنفصلة


*الكلمة دى غلط له شخصية متمايزة وليس منفصلة 
والتمايز لكل اقنوم هو فى وحدانية جامعة مطلقة *


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

عندما نصلي نصلي لمن؟ الاب ام الابن ام الروح القد؟ام جميعهم؟

بما ان يسوع هو الابن وهو اقنوم كيف يصلي للاب وهم متساوون في الجوهر؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> عندما نصلي نصلي لمن؟ الاب ام الابن ام الروح القد؟ام جميعهم؟
> 
> بما ان يسوع هو الابن وهو اقنوم كيف يصلي للاب وهم متساوون في الجوهر؟



هل سمعت من قبل عن هذا التعبير
(القلب يخاطب الفكر) أو (العقل يخاطب الوجدان) ؟!!!

فقلبك و فكرك ، هم انت ، و عقلك و وجدانك ، هم انت
فهل التخاطب بينهم يُعني التعدد؟!!


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخ فادى انت متاكد من انك مسيحى
نحن نصلى لله الواحد الكائن الناطق الحى
الاب ليس جزاءا هو بعينه الجوهر الالهى
والابن ليس جزاءا هو بعينه الجوهر الالهى
والروح القدوس ليس جزءا هو بعينه الجوهر الالهى
الاب والابن والروح لتوضيح التمايز الاقنومى بداخل الجوهر الالهى فقط*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> بما ان يسوع هو الابن وهو اقنوم كيف يصلي للاب وهم متساوون في الجوهر؟


*لان الابن فى تمايز عن الاب اقنوميا 
مناجاة الابن للاب هى مناجاة ذاتية 
وارسالية الاب للابن فى ملء الزمن ارسالية ذاتية
وتقدمة ذبيحة الابن للاب تقدمة ذاتية

كل هذا بداخل الوحدة  فى الجوهر الالهى الواحد
هديك ملف اقرا كويس للدكتور هولى بايبل 
**http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10441*​


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> هل سمعت من قبل عن هذا التعبير
> (القلب يخاطب الفكر) أو (العقل يخاطب الوجدان) ؟!!!
> 
> فقلبك و فكرك ، هم انت ، و عقلك و وجدانك ، هم انت
> فهل التخاطب بينهم يُعني التعدد؟!!



ولكن الاخ شمس الحق قال ان لكل  اقنوم تمايز خاص


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*بس يا اخ فادى انت لازم تسال كتير عن اى حاجة بتدور فى عقلك وياريت تفتح سؤال خاص بمناجاة الابن للابن وهحاول اشرحهالك باستفاضة اكتر ياريت دا يبقى سؤالك عن التمايز بين الاقانيم والوحدة بينهم
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> ولكن الاخ شمس الحق قال ان لكل اقنوم تمايز خاص


 
*تمايز فى وحدة*
*تمايز فى وحدة*
*الاب هو كينونة الله واصل كل الوجود*
*والابن هو كلمة الله وتدبير الله الناطق *
*والروح القدوس هو روح الله الازلى السرمدى*
*الكينونة غير العقل الناطق ( اللوغوس ) غير الروح*
*ولكن كينونة الله هو الله*
*واللوغوس هو الله*
*وروح الله هو الله*
*التمايز بينهم فى وحدة*
*ووحدانية الجوهر الالهى لا يلغى التمايز الاقنومى*


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لان الابن فى تمايز عن الاب اقنوميا
> مناجاة الابن للاب هى مناجاة ذاتية
> وارسالية الاب للابن فى ملء الزمن ارسالية ذاتية
> وتقدمة ذبيحة الابن للاب تقدمة ذاتية
> ...



طيب ما دام الابن اقنوم ازلي الهي فكيف يصلي الاله؟


----------



## حمورابي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*فادي الأمر سهل ولكن يوجد تعقيد عندك 

اما هو في الأيبي . ! 
او في الخلفية التي انت عليها . 

هيجي لو مو هيجي . ! 

الأبن اقنوم ازلي جوهري . مع ذات الله دون إنفصال 
وبسبب ظهوره الأبن على شكل إنسان وشابه الأنسان في كل شئ . 
كان يطلب من الله . *


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *تمايز فى وحدة
> تمايز فى وحدة
> الاب هو كينونة الله واصل كل الوجود
> والابن هو كلمة الله وتدبير الله الناطق
> ...




الابن نزل من السماء الى الارض

و الاب بقي في السماء 
الا يعني هذا وجود اكثر من شخص؟


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *فادي الأمر سهل ولكن يوجد تعقيد عندك
> 
> اما هو في الأيبي . !
> او في الخلفية التي انت عليها .
> ...




يعني اصبح اقنوم الابن الالهي انسانا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> الابن نزل من السماء الى الارض
> 
> و الاب بقي في السماء
> الا يعني هذا وجود اكثر من شخص؟


*استاذ فادى ركز ارجوك فى الالفاظ
الاب مش فى السماء والابن مش على الارض 
تجسد الكلمة ليس معناه اخلاء الوجود منه
فالكون فى حضره الله بكامل جوهره اب وابن وروح 
التجسد واخلاء  الذات مش معناه ان الله تخلى عن الوهيته وصار انسانا 
التجسد هو اخلى ذاته وفى نفس الوقت لم يتخلى عن جوهره الالهى *


----------



## حمورابي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> يعني اصبح اقنوم الابن الالهي انسانا؟



*اشو ما علقت على الي فوك . ! 
كبل جفتت جوه . ! *


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> استاذ فادى ركز ارجوك فى الالفاظ



حاظر



> الاب مش فى السماء والابن مش على الارض



هل هذا يعني ان الله (الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)نزل على الارض؟



> تجسد الكلمة ليس معناه اخلاء الوجود منه




 اذا لم يكن الابن تجسد و الاب في السماء

فلمن كان المسيح يصلي؟



> فالكون فى حضره الله بكامل جوهره اب وابن وروح
> التجسد واخلاء الذات مش معناه ان الله تخلى عن الوهيته وصار انسانا
> التجسد هو اخلى ذاته وفى نفس الوقت لم يتخلى عن جوهره الالهى



اعلم


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> يعني اصبح اقنوم الابن الالهي انسانا؟


*اقنوم الابن او الله الابن هو اقنوم الظهور الالهى 
ولم يتحول لانسانا بل ظهر فى طبيعة بشرية كاملة ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح كظهورات الابن قديما وفى الظهور الابدى ظهر ظهور اقنومى بلا انحلال ولا انفصال *
*و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من                  الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا *
*And the Word became flesh, and dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth*.
*الكلمة اللى عايز اركز عليها باليونانى*
*Καὶ ὁ λόγος σὰρξ ἐγένετο καὶ ἐσκήνωσεν ἐν ἡμῖν, καὶ ἐθεασάμεθα τὴν δόξαν αὐτοῦ, δόξαν ὡς μονογενοῦς παρὰ πατρός, πλήρης χάριτος καὶ ἀληθείας.*
*ركز فى معانيها علشان لا تفيد التحول وصيروته كانسانا بمعنى مجيئه فى صورة انسان كامل دون ان يتخلى عن جوهره الالهى
اخلى ولم يتخلى *
*1) to become, i.e. to come into existence, begin to be, receive being*
*2) to become, i.e. to come to pass, happen*
*a) of events*
*3) to arise, appear in history, come upon the stage*
*a) of men appearing in public*
*4) to be made, finished*
*a) of miracles, to be performed, wrought*
*5) to become, be made*


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *اشو ما علقت على الي فوك . !
> كبل جفتت جوه . ! *



فادي الأمر سهل ولكن يوجد تعقيد عندك 
خلي انشوف



> اما هو في الأيبي . !
> او في الخلفية التي انت عليها .



اني مسيحي من انولدت لي هسة
ومدا اعرف شنو معنة الي بالاحمر؟


> هيجي لو مو هيجي . !


نص ونص
الأبن اقنوم ازلي جوهري . مع ذات الله دون إنفصال 
وبسبب ظهوره الأبن على شكل إنسان وشابه الأنسان في كل شئ . 
كان يطلب من الله .


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل هذا يعني ان الله (الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)نزل على الارض؟


*هو مش محتاج ينزل يا حبيبى لان بالفعل موجود على الارض
المسيح هو حضور يهوه بكامل جوهره فى الزمن واتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية لتخليصها 
دخول المسيح لعالمنا فى صورة ابن انسان هو اعلان وظهور الهى ابدى لرسالة الخلاص مش نزول
انا عارف ان قانون الايمان قال نزل من السماء بس دى ليها مدلول تانى خالص غير نزول مكانى باللى فى عقلك*


> اذا لم يكن الابن تجسد و الاب في السماء
> 
> فلمن كان المسيح يصلي؟


*يصلى للاب الحال فيه 
قولتلك المناجاة ذاتية بين الابن وابيه
الاب الكائن فى ذاته الابن ولم ينفصل عنه
فى علاقة بين الاب والابن العلاقة والتمايز لا ينفى الوحدة فى الجوهر الالهى بينهم تعالى ناخد صورة من صورة صلاة يسوع لابيه*
*: 1 تكلم يسوع بهذا و رفع عينيه نحو السماء و قال ايها الاب قد                  اتت الساعة مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا * *                 17: 2 اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته                 *
 *                 17: 3 و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و                  يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته *
 *                 17: 4 انا مجدتك على الارض العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته                 *
 *                 17: 5 و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي                  عندك قبل كون العالم *
 *                 17: 6 انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم كانوا لك و                  اعطيتهم لي و قد حفظوا كلامك *
 *                 17: 7 و الان علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك *
 *                 17: 8 لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم و هم قبلوا و علموا                  يقينا اني خرجت من عندك و امنوا انك انت ارسلتني *
 *                 17: 9 من اجلهم انا اسال لست اسال من اجل العالم بل من اجل الذين                  اعطيتني لانهم لك *
 *                 17: 10 و كل ما هو لي فهو لك و ما هو لك فهو لي و انا ممجد فيهم                 *
 *                 17: 11 و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا                  اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا                  واحدا كما نحن *
 *                 17: 12 حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني                  حفظتهم و لم يهلك منهم احد الا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب * 
 *                 17: 13 اما الان فاني اتي اليك و اتكلم بهذا في العالم ليكون لهم                  فرحي كاملا فيهم *
 *                 17: 14 انا قد اعطيتهم كلامك و العالم ابغضهم لانهم ليسوا من                  العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم *
 *                 17: 15 لست اسال ان تاخذهم من العالم بل ان تحفظهم من الشرير                 *
 *                 17: 16 ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم *
 *                 17: 17 قدسهم في حقك كلامك هو حق *
 *                 17: 18 كما ارسلتني الى العالم ارسلتهم انا الى العالم * 
 *                 17: 19 و لاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق                 *
 *                 17: 20 و لست اسال من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون                  بي بكلامهم *
 *                 17: 21 ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك                  ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني * 
 *                 17: 22 و انا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما                  اننا نحن واحد *
 *                 17: 23 انا فيهم و انت في ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد و ليعلم العالم                  انك ارسلتني و احببتهم كما احببتني *
 *                 17: 24 ايها الاب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون                  انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم *
 *                 17: 25 ايها الاب البار ان العالم لم يعرفك اما انا فعرفتك و هؤلاء                  عرفوا انك انت ارسلتني *
 *                 17: 26 و عرفتهم اسمك و ساعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي احببتني به و                  اكون انا فيهم *


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> هو مش محتاج ينزل يا حبيبى لان بالفعل موجود على الارض
> المسيح هو حضور يهوه بكامل جوهره فى الزمن واتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية لتخليصها
> دخول المسيح لعالمنا فى صورة ابن انسان هو اعلان وظهور الهى ابدى لرسالة الخلاص مش نزول
> انا عارف ان قانون الايمان قال نزل من السماء بس دى ليها مدلول تانى خالص غير نزول مكانى باللى فى عقلك



هل يعني ان يهوه بجوهره الكامل نزل في المسيح نعم ام لا؟

اما ابالقي فهمته


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل يعني ان يهوه بجوهره الكامل نزل في المسيح نعم ام لا؟


*تانى نزل
لا ظهر مش نزل*
*عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد
الذى فيه سر ان يحل كل ملء الاهوت جسديا*


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> تانى نزل
> لا ظهر مش نزل
> عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد
> الذى فيه سر ان يحل كل ملء الاهوت جسديا



اذن لم نقول في قانون الامان نزل من السماء؟

وما الفرق بين الظهور و النزول؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> اذن لم نقول في قانون الامان نزل من السماء؟


*لا سياق قانون الايمان الوارد فيه كلمة نزل من السماء ليه مدلول اخر غير النزول المكانى لا هو نزول اخلائى للمجد الالهى*
*نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور نور من نور اله حق من اله حق مولود غير مخلوق مساو للاب فى الجوهر الذى به كان كل شئ هذا الذى من اجلنا ومن اجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء وتأنس*
*ولكن مكانيا الابن فى جوهره لا بينزل ولا بيطلع لان كل الكون فى حضرته الكلام هنا عن تجسد الابن واخلائه لذاته*
*والمسيح وضح دا لنقيوديموس لما قال ان ابن الانسان نزل من السماء وهو فى السماء فنزوله وتجسده لم يتخلى فى نفس الوقت عن الوهيته وجوهره الالهى *
*وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ*


> وما الفرق بين الظهور و النزول؟


*قد يفهم من النزول الانتقال المكانى وهذا لم يحدث فى التجسد بتاتا
ولكن الظهور تعبير ادق استخدمه ملعمنا بولس الرسول للتعبير عن اعلان الله فى المسيح وظهوره *
*ومعروف فى شروحات الاباء لما بيتكلموا عن ظهورات الابن بيستخدموا لفظ الظهور وليس نزول الابن *


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اذن الله الكامل ظهر في المسيح

اذن لماذا عند معمةدية المسيح ظهر الب من السماء  وقال هذا هو ابني الحبيب

وظهر الروح القدس على شكل حمامة؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*لان هنا ظهر التمايز الاقنومى فى مسحة الاب للابن بالروح القدس*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*ومن كتاب قانون الايمان للبابا شنودة بدل محد يقولى بتكلم من عندى على حكاية نزول الابن فى قانون الايمان ليس معناها نزول مكانى بل اخلائى






*


----------



## فادي سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لان هنا ظهر التمايز الاقنومى فى مسحة الاب للابن بالروح القدس*



قصدي هو

الاب هو المتكلم و الروح القدس هو الحمامة و المسيح هو الابن اليس كذالك؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> قصدي هو
> 
> الاب هو المتكلم و الروح القدس هو الحمامة و المسيح هو الابن اليس كذالك؟


*الصوت صوت الاب
والروح القدس متجسما على شكل حمامة
والابن فى نهر الاردن وقت العماد *


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تم نقل مشاركة العضو ياسر راشد الى موضوع مستقل
وهذا رابط الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2389240#post2389240http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12

الرجاء من جميع الاعضاء السائلين ان يلتزموا بقوانين القسم لكي لا يعرضوا عضويتهم للمخالفة 
هذه المشاركة تعتبر سطوا على موضوع آخر.
للإطلاع على القوانين يرجى الضغط هنا


----------



## فادي سعد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الصوت صوت الاب
> والروح القدس متجسما على شكل حمامة
> والابن فى نهر الاردن وقت العماد *



اخي العزيز

انت قلت ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ظهروا في المسيح

و عند ظهور التباين

ظهر  الاب وتكلم و الروح القدس على شكل حمامة  بمان الثالوث الاقدس ظهر في المسيح

فهل هذا يعني وجود5؟(الاب تكلم و الروح القدس على شكل حمامة وهم في داخل المسيح؟)


----------



## My Rock (6 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> انت قلت ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ظهروا في المسيح



لم يقل لك أحد ان الاب و الروح القدس ظهروا في المسيح
راجع الكلام بدقة أكبر و لا داعي لتفسير الكلام بصورة خاطئة


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*هو اللى انا عرفته ان سنك يا فادى لا يتجاوز ال 15 عام 
شوف يا حبيبى الاب والابن والروح القدس هم جوهر الهى واحد غير مدرك وغير مرئى
الله حينما اراد ان ياتى لعالمنا ظهر من خلال اقنوم الظهور الالهى اللى هو اقنوم الكلمة اقنوم الابن 
ومن خلال ظهور الابن هو ظهور لله فى جوهره لان الابن هو الله
ولكن بتمايز اقنومى مقدرش اقول ان الاب تجسد ولا الروح القدس تجسد لان فى تمايز اقنومى بين الاب والابن والروح 
ولكن جوهريا الثلاثة واحد
فملء لاهوت الله حل فى المسيح جسديا........دا حسب الجوهر
والمسيح هو الله الابن المتمايز عن الاب والروح ........حسب الاقنومية
وصلت ولا ابسطها شوية 
*


----------



## فادي سعد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو اللى انا عرفته ان سنك يا فادى لا يتجاوز ال 15 عام
> شوف يا حبيبى الاب والابن والروح القدس هم جوهر الهى واحد غير مدرك وغير مرئى
> الله حينما اراد ان ياتى لعالمنا ظهر من خلال اقنوم الظهور الالهى اللى هو اقنوم الكلمة اقنوم الابن
> ومن خلال ظهور الابن هو ظهور لله فى جوهره لان الابن هو الله
> ...




حسب هاذه الجملة افهم منك ان الاب ظهر في الابن  الذي هو المسيح؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> حسب هاذه الجملة افهم منك ان الاب ظهر في الابن  الذي هو المسيح؟



يا حبيبي اللي حل في المسيح هو اللاهوت
اللاوت ليس اقنوم
لكنه جوهر القدرة الالهية


----------



## فادي سعد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> يا حبيبي اللي حل في المسيح هو اللاهوت
> اللاوت ليس اقنوم
> لكنه جوهر القدرة الالهية



اي لاهوت؟لاهوت الاب؟ام لاهوت الابن؟ ام لاهوت الروح القدس؟


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2010)

> حسب هاذه الجملة افهم منك ان الاب ظهر في الابن  الذي هو المسيح؟


*نعدلها شوية
الاب خبر عنه بواسطة الابن 
الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الاب هو خبر*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2010)

> اي لاهوت؟لاهوت الاب؟ام لاهوت الابن؟ ام لاهوت الروح القدس؟


*لفظة الاهوت يعنى الطبيعة الالهية والطبيعة الالهية لما نتكلم عنها كل اقنوم بيعبر عنها
فالاب هو الطبيعة الالهية كاملا
والابن هكذا
والروح هكذا
حلول الاهوت فى المسيح جسديا هو حلول ملئ الطبيعة الالهية فى المسيح بالجسد
فى داخل العمل الالهى من خلال التجسد فى تمايز اقنومى لكل اقنوم 
فالارسالية كانت للاب والرسول هو الابن وتكوين الطبيعة الناسوتية للروح فى احشاء القديسة العذراء مريم*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> اي لاهوت؟لاهوت الاب؟ام لاهوت الابن؟ ام لاهوت الروح القدس؟



اللاهوت لا يتجزأ ولا يختص بأي اقنوم !!
اللاهوت هو جوهر القدرة الالهية !!​


----------



## فادي سعد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لفظة الاهوت يعنى الطبيعة الالهية والطبيعة الالهية لما نتكلم عنها كل اقنوم بيعبر عنها
> فالاب هو الطبيعة الالهية كاملا
> والابن هكذا
> والروح هكذا
> ...




افهم من هذا ان اقنوم الابن هو وسيط لتوصيل كلام الاب؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> افهم من هذا ان اقنوم الابن هو وسيط لتوصيل كلام الاب؟



قربت توصل
الابن اصلا هو كلمة الله
الذي تجسد فصار المسيح

و ليس لتوصل الكلمة بل هو الكلمة نفسه متجسد


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2010)

> افهم من هذا ان اقنوم الابن هو وسيط لتوصيل كلام الاب؟


*يامسهل
لا هو كلمة الاب نفسه وليس لتوصيل كلام الاب *


----------



## فادي سعد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *يامسهل
> لا هو كلمة الاب نفسه وليس لتوصيل كلام الاب *



هل هذا يعني ان الاب لا يتحدث؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> هل هذا يعني ان الاب لا يتحدث؟



يا حبيبي الكلمة ليس لها علاقة بالحديث
الكلمة ليس مقصود بها الكلمة المنطوقة المسموعة !!
مش word
الكلمة مقصود بها عقل الله الناطق - نطق الله العاقل
اسمها باليوناني (لوجوس)​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل هذا يعني ان الاب لا يتحدث؟


*ياحبيبى اقنوم اللوغوس مش معناه كلمة منطوقة هو الجوهر الالهى (الله)مع صفة العقل الناطق والنطق العاقل لله
الابن=الله الكلمة *


----------



## فادي سعد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياحبيبى اقنوم اللوغوس مش معناه كلمة منطوقة هو الجوهر الالهى (الله)مع صفة العقل الناطق والنطق العاقل لله
> الابن=الله الكلمة *



طيب الروح القدس ماذا يمثل من الله؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> طيب الروح القدس ماذا يمثل من الله؟


*هو الله لان الله روح *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلمة ماذا يمثل من الله غلط
لان الله لا يتجزا
الاب هو الله بكامل جوهره والابن هكذا والروح هكذا
كينونة الله هو الله
وكلمة الله هو الله
وروح الله هو الله *


----------



## فادي سعد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *كلمة ماذا يمثل من الله غلط
> لان الله لا يتجزا
> الاب هو الله بكامل جوهره والابن هكذا والروح هكذا
> كينونة الله هو الله
> ...



ما معنى كلمة(جوهر)؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> ما معنى كلمة(جوهر)؟


*nature **
الطبيعة *


----------



## فادي سعد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *nature **
> الطبيعة *



اذا كان الامر كذلك فهل هذا يعني ان المسيح (كلمة الله)كان يكلم الاب (الكينونة)؟

و اذا كان الامر كذلك الا يعني هذا وجود اكثر من شخص؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> اذا كان الامر كذلك فهل هذا يعني ان المسيح (كلمة الله)كان يكلم الاب (الكينونة)؟
> 
> و اذا كان الامر كذلك الا يعني هذا وجود اكثر من شخص؟



تاني؟
هبسطهالك
لو قولت ان عقلي يخاضب قلبي
أو ، قلبي يناجي فكري
أو ، قلبي يحرك وجداني

هل هذا يعني وجود أكثر من شخص؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> اذا كان الامر كذلك فهل هذا يعني ان المسيح (كلمة الله)كان يكلم الاب (الكينونة)؟
> 
> و اذا كان الامر كذلك الا يعني هذا وجود اكثر من شخص؟


*ايوة فى اقنومين فى علاقة بينهم شرحناها من الاول خالص 
الاب ليس هو الابن اقنوميا
الاب هو الابن جوهريا
الاب هو الله
والابن هو الله
مناجاة المسيح للاب هو اعلان عن علاقة المسيح بالله الاب وفهم ماهية العلاقة بينهم اعلان لنا فهو يعرف من اين اتى ويعرف الاب ولكنه يعلنه لنا *


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> عندما نصلي نصلي لمن؟ الاب ام الابن ام الروح القدس؟ام جميعهم؟


*سلام المسيح معك حبيبي فادي...*
*نصلي للثالوث الاقدس...*
*يقول لنا الرب يسوع في متى 28:19 *
*فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ
**باسم وليس باسماء للدلالة على الوحدة...*
*واو العطف للتمييز بين الاقانيم...*
*اذن نحن نعمد باسم الله (الآب الابن والروح القدس)...*
*كما اننا نصلي باسم الله (الآب والابن والروح القدس)...*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> اذا لم يكن الابن تجسد و الاب في السماء
> 
> فلمن كان المسيح يصلي؟


*انتبه حبيبي فادي...*
*اقرأ ما قاله الرب يسوع...*
*لوقا 11:02*
*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَتَى صَلَّيْتُمْ فَقُولُوا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ، لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ، لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.*
*متى صليتم انتم فقولوا...*
*لاحظ التعبير... لم يشمل نفسه في الصلاة... لماذا يا ترى؟؟؟*
*فالمسيح ابن الله على وجه خاص...*


> الأبن اقنوم ازلي جوهري . مع ذات الله دون إنفصال
> وبسبب ظهوره الأبن على شكل إنسان وشابه الأنسان في كل شئ .
> *كان يطلب من الله* .


*نعم الرب يسوع ازلي:*
*العهد القديم:*
*ميخا 5:2*
*«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».*
*نبوة عن الرب يسوع... تمت...*
*العهد الجديد:*
*عبرانيين 9:14*
*فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ للهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَال مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ!*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> و اذا كان الامر كذلك الا يعني هذا وجود اكثر من شخص؟


*بصراحة اخي الحبيب الاخوة اعطوا الموضوع حقه...*
*سأسرد مثلا بسيطا مع العلم انني لا احبذ فكرة التشبيه:*
*انت يا فادي معلم... رسام... محاور...*
*1- عندما تعلم يكون فادي المعلم هو من يمارس هذه المهنة وليس فادي الرسام او المحاور... زد على ذلك ان فادي الرسام والمحاور ما زالا موجودين في كيانك...*
*2- عندما ترسم يكون فادي الرسام هو من يمارس هذه المهنة وليس فادي المعلم او المحاور... زد على ذلك ان فادي المعلم والمحاور ما زالا موجودين في كيانك...*
*3- عندما تحاور يكون فادي المحاور اللي بيتكلم وليس فادي المعلم او الرسام... زد على ذلك ان فادي المعلم والرسام ما زالا موجودين في كيانك...*
*بدون اي اختلاط او امتزاج...*
*الرب ينور دربك حبيبي...*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2010)

نعبد اله واحد


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> تاني؟
> هبسطهالك
> لو قولت ان عقلي يخاضب قلبي
> أو ، قلبي يناجي فكري
> ...



الامر مختلف..

فعقلي عندما يخاطب قلبي

يحدث الامر

في داخل جسمي المتصل

اما مناجاة المسيح للاب حدثت بين مكانين مختلفين


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *بصراحة اخي الحبيب الاخوة اعطوا الموضوع حقه...*
> *سأسرد مثلا بسيطا مع العلم انني لا احبذ فكرة التشبيه:*
> *انت يا فادي معلم... رسام... محاور...*
> *1- عندما تعلم يكون فادي المعلم هو من يمارس هذه المهنة وليس فادي الرسام او المحاور... زد على ذلك ان فادي الرسام والمحاور ما زالا موجودين في كيانك...*
> ...



هل افهم من هذا ان الله العضيم له 3 كيانات او شخصيات ام ماذا؟


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل افهم من هذا ان الله العضيم له 3 كيانات او شخصيات ام ماذا؟


*كلا فادي...*
*قلت لك انني اكره التشبيه لعدم فهم المعنى احيانا...*
*كلا فادي الله غير محدود...*
*يعني واحد زائد اللامحدود يبقى الرقم اللامحدود...*
*مليون زائد اللامحدود يبقى الرقم اللامحدود...*
*يا رب تكون فهمت...*
*فالله لا يحده شيء...*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله هو قائم بذاته ( الاب )
ناطق بكلمته ( الابن)
و حي بروحه ( الروح القدس )

هو جوهر واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم ​*


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *كلا فادي...*
> *قلت لك انني اكره التشبيه لعدم فهم المعنى احيانا...*
> *كلا فادي الله غير محدود...*
> *يعني واحد زائد اللامحدود يبقى الرقم اللامحدود...*
> ...



بالواقع ياالاخي لقد زاد الامر تعقيدا


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *الله هو قائم بذاته ( الاب )
> ناطق بكلمته ( الابن)
> و حي بروحه ( الروح القدس )
> 
> هو جوهر واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم ​*



في بداية الموضوع كان سوالي هو

هل لكل اقنوم شخصية او كيان خاص؟

فكان الجواب نعم

و انت الان تعناقضين الكلام الاول بالقول انه ليس لكل واحد كيان خاص


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> بالواقع ياالاخي لقد زاد الامر تعقيدا


*حبيبي فادي...*
*كلا لو فهمت ما معنى ان الله غير محدود لما رجيت...*
*ما هو المعيار بالنسبة لك؟؟؟*
*الكتاب المقدس ام آراؤك؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> في بداية الموضوع كان سوالي هو
> 
> هل لكل اقنوم شخصية او كيان خاص؟
> 
> ...



*انا لم اناقض شيئا اخي فادي !
فبالفعل لكل واحد كيان فالاب ليس الابن و الابن ليس الاب 

فعلى سبيل المثال هل الروح الموجودة داخلك هي تماما نفس هيئة جسدك ؟ بالطبع لا كل منهما له كيان مختلف فالروح روح و الجسد جسد 

و خلاصة الكلام: الاب ليس الابن كصفة وكيان و لكن الاب و الابن واحد في الجوهر​*


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *حبيبي فادي...*
> *كلا لو فهمت ما معنى ان الله غير محدود لما رجيت...*
> *ما هو المعيار بالنسبة لك؟؟؟*
> *الكتاب المقدس ام آراؤك؟؟؟*



انا اعرف ما معنى غير محدود

طيب عندما كان يتكلم الله في القهد القديم من كان يتكلم

الاب ام الابن؟


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> انا اعرف ما معنى غير محدود
> 
> طيب عندما كان يتكلم الله في القهد القديم من كان يتكلم
> 
> الاب ام الابن؟


*فادي حبيبي...*
*ما تعمل متل المسلمين...*
*انا سألتك سؤال:*
*ما هو المعيار بالنسبة لك؟؟؟
الكتاب المقدس ام آراؤك؟؟؟*
*اين ردك...*
*الرب يسوع معك...*


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *فادي حبيبي...*
> *ما تعمل متل المسلمين...*
> *انا سألتك سؤال:*
> *ما هو المعيار بالنسبة لك؟؟؟
> ...



الكتاب المقدس طبعا


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لك حبيبي...*
*المشكلة عندك في مساوات الآب للابن ام مشكلة اخرى؟؟؟*
*وسنضع ادلة من الكتاب المقدس وفقا لاجابتك...*
*اشكرك حبيبي...*


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *شكرا لك حبيبي...*
> *المشكلة عندك في مساوات الآب للابن ام مشكلة اخرى؟؟؟*
> *وسنضع ادلة من الكتاب المقدس وفقا لاجابتك...*
> *اشكرك حبيبي...*




اخي العزيز....

عندما تقول مساواة الاب للابن تجعلني هذه احس باكثر من شخص

عندما قال المسيح انا و الاب واحد

اكان يعني

ان كلمة الله مساوية لكينونته؟


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> اخي العزيز....
> 
> عندما تقول مساواة الاب للابن تجعلني هذه احس باكثر من شخص


*كلا حبيبي ليسوا باشخاص بل اقانيم...*
*كلمة اقنوم Hypostasis باليونانية هى هيبوستاسيس... والكلمة مؤلفة من شقين:*
*هيبو والتي تعني تحت...*
*وستاسيس والتي تعني واقف او قائم...*
*ولاهوتيا تعني ما يقوم فيه الجوهر (الطبيعة)...*
*فالاقنوم كائن له شخصية خاصة به لكنه واحد في الطبيعة مع الآخرين بغير انفصال...*
*عليك ان تميز بين المسيح الانسان والمسيح الاله...*
*نقرأ كولوسي2:9*
*فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا*
*اذن المسيح اله وانسان في آن واحد...*
*فقوله انا والآب واحد يدل على وحدانية في الجوهر...*
*فالمسيح لم يقصد انه مساو للآب بالطبيعة الانسانية...*
*انت تخلط ما بين المسيح في طبيعته الانسانية والمسيح في طبيعته اللاهوتية وهذا خطأ...*​


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *كلا حبيبي ليسوا باشخاص بل اقانيم...*
> *كلمة اقنوم hypostasis باليونانية هى هيبوستاسيس... والكلمة مؤلفة من شقين:*
> *هيبو والتي تعني تحت...*
> *وستاسيس والتي تعني واقف او قائم...*
> ...



اخي العزيز

ليست المشكلة في في المساواة

سوالي هو

هل هذا يعنين ان المسيح عندما كان كلمة الله كانت تكلم الله؟


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل هذا يعنين ان المسيح عندما كان كلمة الله كانت تكلم الله؟


*مش فاهم يعنى ايه يا فادى وضح اكتر*


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مش فاهم يعنى ايه يا فادى وضح اكتر*



المسيح هو الابن (كلمة الله)

كان يكلم الاب(كينونة الله)


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل هذا يعنين ان المسيح عندما كان كلمة الله كانت تكلم الله؟


*نعم حبيبي الكلمة العاقلة وليس النطق...*
*اللوغوس...*
*الكلمة الازلية الخالقة والتي هي الله...*
*انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الاول:*
*1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.
2 هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ.*
*3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.*
*4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ،*
*5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ.*


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *نعم حبيبي الكلمة العاقلة وليس النطق...*
> *اللوغوس...*
> *الكلمة الازلية الخالقة والتي هي الله...*
> *انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الاول:*
> ...




طيب هل  الذي كان يكلم موسى و الانبياء هو الكلمة؟


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> طيب هل الذي كان يكلم موسى و الانبياء هو الكلمة؟


*الرب يسوع الاقنوم الثاني ظهر بهيئة ملاك:*
*"وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ بِلَهِيبِ نَارٍ مِنْ وَسَطِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ. فَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا الْعُلَّيْقَةُ تَتَوَقَّدُ بِالنَّارِ، وَالْعُلَّيْقَةُ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَحْتَرِقُ" الخروج 3:2*
*وكلمة ملاك الرب تعني المرسل من الله...*​


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الرب يسوع الاقنوم الثاني ظهر بهيئة ملاك:*
> *"وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ بِلَهِيبِ نَارٍ مِنْ وَسَطِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ. فَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا الْعُلَّيْقَةُ تَتَوَقَّدُ بِالنَّارِ، وَالْعُلَّيْقَةُ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَحْتَرِقُ" الخروج 3:2*
> *وكلمة ملاك الرب تعني المرسل من الله...*​



اي الجواب نعم ام لا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> طيب هل  الذي كان يكلم موسى و الانبياء هو الكلمة؟


*ايوة كل ظهورات الله فى العهد القديم كانت عن طريق الابن الكلمة
هو اقنوم الظهور الالهى*


----------



## فادي سعد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايوة كل ظهورات الله فى العهد القديم كانت عن طريق الابن الكلمة
> هو اقنوم الظهور الالهى*



طيب عندي سوال:لماذا دائمة الكمة يقول للكينونة لا اله الا انت؟


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> طيب عندي سوال:لماذا دائمة الكمة يقول للكينونة لا اله الا انت؟


*لم افهم سؤالك فادي...*


----------



## فادي سعد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لم افهم سؤالك فادي...*



المسيح كان دائما يكلم الاب ويصلي له ويقول له انت  هو الاله الوحيد او لا استطيع فعل شيء بدون الذي ارسلني


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*المسيح قال للاب يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته
معرفة الاب كاله حقيقى هى لنا 
مقلش لنعرفك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك بل ليعرفوك
ومعرفة الاب كاله حقيقى وسط كل الهه الامم هى عن طريق يسوع المسيح  الكلمة المرسل 
فتخصص الاب كاله حقيقى ليس عن الابن بل عن كل الهه الامم الوثنية
*


----------



## فادي سعد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *المسيح قال للاب يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته
> معرفة الاب كاله حقيقى هى لنا
> مقلش لنعرفك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك بل ليعرفوك
> ومعرفة الاب كاله حقيقى وسط كل الهه الامم هى عن طريق يسوع المسيح  الكلمة المرسل
> ...



هل افهم من هذا يا اخي العزيز

ان كلمة الله كلمت الله؟


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> هل افهم من هذا يا اخي العزيز
> 
> ان كلمة الله كلمت الله؟


*لا

لان كلمة الله فى حضن الله منذ الازل مش محتاج يخاطب الاب الواحد معه
لكن الكلمة المتجسد(يسوع)كان يطلب من الاب عنا *


----------



## فادي سعد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لا
> 
> لان كلمة الله فى حضن الله منذ الازل مش محتاج يخاطب الاب الواحد معه
> لكن الكلمة المتجسد(يسوع)كان يطلب من الاب عنا *




كيف تكون كلمة الله معه و قد نزلت الى الارض!!


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> كيف تكون كلمة الله معه و قد نزلت الى الارض!!


*ومين قال ان الكلمة نزل وترك حضن الاب الكلمة فى السماء وعلى الارض وفى كل الوجود شوف المسيح قال ايه*
*لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*
*وجود المسيح بالجسد على الارض ليس معناه انه ترك حضن الاب وانفصل عنه فهو متحد اتحاد تام وكامل واقنومى بالناسوتية (الطبيعة البشرية)ولم يترك حضن الاب *
*هقولك مثل صغير على كدا
شعاع الشمس خارج من قرص الشمس ووصل للارض وترائ لنا وانار الارض 
وفى نفس الوقت الشعاع لم ينفصل عن الشمس فهو خرج منها ووصل للارض ولم ينفصل عن الشمس
فالكلمة خرج من قبل الله* *كشعاع الشمس*
*42 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي، لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي.*
*ولكنه لم ينفصل عن ابيه فهو فى الاب والاب فيه*
*38 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ*


----------



## فادي سعد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ومين قال ان الكلمة نزل وترك حضن الاب الكلمة فى السماء وعلى الارض وفى كل الوجود شوف المسيح قال ايه*
> *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*
> *وجود المسيح بالجسد على الارض ليس معناه انه ترك حضن الاب وانفصل عنه فهو متحد اتحاد تام وكامل واقنومى بالناسوتية (الطبيعة البشرية)ولم يترك حضن الاب *
> *هقولك مثل صغير على كدا
> ...




وصلت الفكرة

طيب الروح القدس هل ذكر له شيء في العهد القديم؟


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ايوة طبعا نصوص لا حصر لها  فى اول ايات الكتاب المقدس
**وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.*


----------



## فادي سعد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايوة طبعا نصوص لا حصر لها  فى اول ايات الكتاب المقدس
> **وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.*



شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي على المجهود تعبتك معي

هذا ما فهمته عن الثالوث الاقدس اذا كان هناك خطا الرجاء التصحيح

الثالوث القدس هو 3 كيانات لكل واحد شخصية

الاب هو وجود الله

و الابن هو كلمة الله

و الروح القدس هو روح الله

شكرا ع تعبك معي الذي لا يوصف


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أكتوبر 2010)

> الثالوث القدس هو 3 كيانات لكل واحد شخصية


*هو كيان واحد مفيش غيره 
اللى انت بتتكلم عنه هو الاقنوم اللى ليه شخصية خاصة بيه
ولكن الثلاثة اقانيم مشتركين فى نفس الكيان الالهى **الواحد*


> الاب هو وجود الله
> 
> و الابن هو كلمة الله
> 
> و الروح القدس هو روح الله


*مظبوط*


> شكرا ع تعبك معي الذي لا يوصف


*ياحبيبى مفيش تعب دا واجب على كل واحد فينا انه يعلم التانى 
المهم تسال وتفهم اى سؤال يدور فى عقلك*


----------



## فادي سعد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو كيان واحد مفيش غيره
> اللى انت بتتكلم عنه هو الاقنوم اللى ليه شخصية خاصة بيه
> ولكن الثلاثة اقانيم مشتركين فى نفس الكيان الالهى **الواحد*
> 
> ...




اخي انت مميز عن باقي الاعضاء

بقيت معي الى اخر سوال و اجبت على كل سوال

فعلت لي معروف لا يمكنني رده

سافعل اي شيئ تطلبه

سلام ونعمة


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
لا مش عايز حاجة عايزك متترددش تسال اى سؤال علشان ايمانك بيسوع يبقى زى الجبل ميتزعزعش
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> اخي انت مميز عن باقي الاعضاء
> 
> بقيت معي الى اخر سوال و اجبت على كل سوال
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
الاخ شمس الحق عابر من الظلمة للنور
وجد كنز اسمه المسيح ، فلا يضيع لحظة للاستمتاع بهذا الكنز
معموديته ستتم قريبا بنعمة المسيح
صلّي من أجله يا فادي​


----------



## فادي سعد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لا مش عايز حاجة عايزك متترددش تسال اى سؤال علشان ايمانك بيسوع يبقى زى الجبل ميتزعزعش
> *


اوك يا اخي




jesus son 261 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> الاخ شمس الحق عابر من الظلمة للنور
> وجد كنز اسمه المسيح ، فلا يضيع لحظة للاستمتاع بهذا الكنز
> معموديته ستتم قريبا بنعمة المسيح
> صلّي من أجله يا فادي​



يا رب يتعمدفي اقرب وقت


----------

